# Tropheus Lufubu Purple Rainbow



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

ANybody got a links to pictures or personal pictures of adult purple rainbows?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

http://trophs.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=651&st=0
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=170341


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks... I might just have to get me some of these. :thumb:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Make sure you buy good stock. Their looks can vary big time. :thumb:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

noddy said:


> Make sure you buy good stock. Their looks can vary big time. :thumb:


If I do I will buy them from Bluechip Aquatics... Hard to tell if you will get good stock without a pic if you know what I mean. :wink:


----------



## kristian_no (Aug 20, 2006)

Agree with noddy, they can vary a lot! 
Here are som wc and f1's from my former group.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: Thanks... 8)


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Always ask the vendor to send a picture.

If they will not send a picture, then there is more likely a problem there.

Bottom line, its your money. You want to know what your buying.

Dont get stuck with expensive fish that your not happy with.

Take care,

Geoff


----------

